# Elddis 120 Peugeot Boxer engine squeak



## oldsalt45 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi 
we are experiencing some engine squeaks when we start up and continues for a short while when we turn off. Has anyone else experienced this?

Many thanks in advance

Andy


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

fan belt (alternator belt) is lose and needs tightening (possible change)

That's all from the sounds of it

Spray some WD40 on it will shut it up till you change it.

Or talc

Or Silicone spray


----------



## oldsalt45 (Feb 17, 2013)

Many thanks for your reply i will investigate further

Andy


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

You say the noise starts when the engine starts but continues after the engine has stopped!
Therefore it will not be a belt driven auxiliary noise, most likely a leak in a vacuum line.
As an aside whilst coating with a lubricant of some form will stop a belt making a noise it will also seriously reduce its ability to do what is intended, not an action to be recommended unless it is solely to prove a point before replacing the belt.


----------



## oldsalt45 (Feb 17, 2013)

Many thanks i will investigate the leak as well

Andy


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

hi andy
the egr valve can make a creaking/sqeaking noise after after the engine stops.


----------



## oldsalt45 (Feb 17, 2013)

Many thanks everyone, it turns out to be the EGR valve

best wishes
Andy


----------

